# trouble logging in hotmail



## apbains (Jan 12, 2012)

everytime i fill the address the server just cannot find the web-address. for the past 2 days i just get the error of problem loading page. it displays the error of server not found.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you trying to login here? https://login.live.com/


----------



## apbains (Jan 12, 2012)

i tried logging in through this, cannot view my inbox. i found an alternate link through msn, when the site first started having problem with the server. couldn't view my inbox then also. still the same problem. when i open with this link i am taken to the account overview page. when i select inbox, i face the same error.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Could you post a screenshot with any personal info blacked out, and the URL you have also with the personal info blacked out?


----------

